# Wild Leeks



## thewoodlands (Apr 30, 2012)

Did some wild leek icking tonight for my father, half the Italian American Clun and a few others. I hit three spots, the first spot a small deer was up the hill eating the tops about 40 yards from me, the seccond spot I never took any pictures and the third had more deer about 80-100 yards away eating the tops.

zap


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 30, 2012)

Leek forest! Or would that be leek farm?
I look forward to the yearly leek report, zap. Now that I've gotten a better look, those don't look anything like what I have in the woods.
Oh well.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 30, 2012)

The wife just mentioned she would be making Potato Leek Soup tomorrow, she makes a mean PLS. 

zap


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 30, 2012)

Ooo that sounds good ! I got to try some leeks a couple of days ago and man if that's what you got there are amazingly good ! I am gonna have to get more. Thanks for the leek info if not for you zap I would have had no clue what they where .

Pete


----------



## thewoodlands (May 1, 2012)

http://pinchmysalt.com/a-hearty-potato-leek-soup-recipe-for-the-last-days-of-winter/

This is the recipe we use for the PLS, when the soup is almost done my wife has bacon that she cooked that she will chop up then throw in to add more flavor.
zap


----------



## gzecc (May 2, 2012)

Can you pull one up and take a picture. I want to be able to see if we have any.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 2, 2012)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/smells-great.85710/#post-1103806

gzecc, if you scroll down a few pics it should be there.

zap


----------



## loon (May 2, 2012)

Nice pictures zap and they are a blooming over here also 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (May 2, 2012)

Loon, I think because of the lack of rain this year they are actually smaller, the soup was still great.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (May 6, 2012)

gzecc said:


> Can you pull one up and take a picture. I want to be able to see if we have any.


 
Went picking again today for some people I promise leeks, I think the flower might be a (Lady's Slipper.) Edit: It's a trillium per my wife & FFJ.

zap


----------



## firefighterjake (May 7, 2012)

I think your "lady's slipper" is a trillium . . . aka "Stinking Benjamin" -- take one good, deep whiff of the flower and you'll know. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trillium


----------



## thewoodlands (May 7, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> I think your "lady's slipper" is a trillium . . . aka "Stinking Benjamin" -- take one good, deep whiff of the flower and you'll know.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trillium


 Your right FFJ, when my wife came home I showed her the picture, she corrected me too. 
zap


----------



## PapaDave (May 7, 2012)

That's what I was thinkin' too.
We've got a trillium of 'em, or at least a billium.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 13, 2013)

When I was in the woods today you could smell the wild leeks, just some pics of them popping up through.


----------



## babzog (Apr 13, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> I think your "lady's slipper" is a trillium . . . aka "Stinking Benjamin" -- take one good, deep whiff of the flower and you'll know.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trillium



Being that it's our provincial flower, surely you must mean a "Stinking Liberal".


----------



## osagebow (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow- can almost smell them from the pics! Don't think we have any but they are common 40 miles to my west. Need to go over and hit the country stores and get some.


----------



## begreen (Apr 15, 2013)

Boy that's a lotta leeks, they're positively ramp-ant.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 15, 2013)

osagebow said:


> Wow- can almost smell them from the pics! Don't think we have any but they are common 40 miles to my west. Need to go over and hit the country stores and get some.


The first day the came up, you couldn't smell them, the second day you could smell the leeks while working in the woods. With this warmer weather along with some rain we should have lots of green popping up by the end of the week.

Potato Leek soup!


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 30, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Leek forest! Or would that be leek farm?
> I look forward to the yearly leek report, zap. Now that I've gotten a better look, those don't look anything like what I have in the woods.
> Oh well.


 It looks like the first Potato Leek Soup will be this weekend if not before, we finally received some rain (not much) so the leeks should ready to pick.

I'll take a run back in on Wednesday so I can check on the size of the leeks, they're behind by about 2 weeks compared to last year.


----------



## certified106 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow, that is a bunch of Leeks! I don't think I have ever seen that many in one place around here. Give us a report on the leek and potato soup!


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 30, 2013)

http://pinchmysalt.com/a-hearty-potato-leek-soup-recipe-for-the-last-days-of-winter/

I think the above recipe is the one we use.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Apr 30, 2013)

I was on a date this weekend and he showed me where they grow.  This may be a stupid question but is there much of a difference in taste?


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 30, 2013)

With the lack of rain, the crop is behind a couple of weeks, we'll see how big they're this weekend.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 30, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> I was on a date this weekend and he showed me where they grow. This may be a stupid question but is there much of a difference in taste?


In between a onion and garlic for taste.


----------

